# Chickens



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chestnuts like nope not looking at the camera today… also today I went outside and caught 20 grasshoppers for the chookens they loved the yummy grasshoppers it was gross I had to touch it but it’s for my chookens so it’s fine


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Nice


----------

